# open top tank semi aquatic plants



## Daniel

hi i'm looking for a tall plant that roots in the gravel/soil has a tough trunk and the foilage grows above water eg. mangrove type plant 
I have Schreitmuller's Metynnis and they will eat anything that has leaves and is fully aquatic.

I want it to remove nitrates/provide hiding places and if possible be atractive/flower 

any ideas i'd be grateful


----------



## garfieldnfish

Lucky bamboo. Lowes sells little pots with 25+ plants (three different heights) for $9. You can grow them totally submerged but they do even better if the tops are above the water line. And fish will not bother them. I have lucky bamboo in several of my tanks and nothing will eat them not even my snails. Only make sure you get the straight and not the curly variety. The curly variety grows side roots above the gravel where the curls are and that does not look that good.
They are very slow growing so they will not use up a lot of nutrients but they look good.


----------



## Daniel

thanks I've seen them in my local garden store,i'll give it a try


----------



## Damon

Any species of crypt.


----------



## starrfish71

you could also try any type of peace lily- they were the plants that were all the craze for keeping with bettas- they are similar in nature to crypts, but bigger, in general, (I think)

question for you- I have been considering something similar to do for a goldfish tank- how do you plan to keep your fish from jumping? aren't silver dollar types jumpers?

and what sort of lighting do you plan to use?


----------



## Damon

Pothos is a nice one also but doesn't have thick stems.


----------



## Daniel

I'm thinking on having either quite high sides or cutting a perspex sheet so there is room for the plant and as it grows trim the sheet so there is little gap.

lighting wise I was thinking ceiling mounted either tube or combination of tube and metal halide


----------



## Daniel

ebay have cheap second hand lights


----------

